# carta d'identità di brunetta



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

View attachment 6804


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Cattivo....
Non mi piace nessuna presa in giro che si basi su caratteristiche fisiche.

Mi stupisce un pò da parte tua


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

a me fa ridere


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

brunetta non è uno che è  svantaggiato per la sua statura e questo mi da la libertà di riderne


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Minni, è vecchia come il cucco.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow;bt7782 ha detto:
			
		

> Minni, è vecchia come il cucco.


uffi


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

ma solo io ho questilettori loffi?
nessuno che mi dica complimenti che bel blogghino?
sono una blogger incompresa, quasi mi prendo baracca e burattini e trasloco in worpress.
banda di racchi


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

scemo chi legge


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Loffia sarai tu


----------



## Tebe (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva;bt7785 ha detto:
			
		

> scemo chi legge


Ahahahaha. Che super kreti! !!!


----------

